# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Истинное учение о ЛЮБВИ !

## Юра Ярёменко

Известный в России Ведаман о учении Иисуса Христа - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAYiwehc8QI

Учение Иисуса Христа - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU1lVhij1uw

РЕАЛИЗОВАТЬ ХРИСТА В СЕРДЦЕ. Через любовь к ближнему, обрести безусловную любовь к Богу.

Безусловная любовь - это суть всех религий.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

По второй ссылке - "религиозных концессий" в природе не существует...

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> По второй ссылке - "религиозных концессий" в природе не существует...


А разве есть что-то, выше безусловной божественной любви !?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А разве есть что-то, выше безусловной божественной любви !?


причём здесь то, чего нет?

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> причём здесь то, чего нет?


А вам не кажется, что то чего по вашему (как вы говорите) нет, только и есть ?  :smilies: 
Единственное чего может не быть, это осознания.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А вам не кажется, что то чего по вашему (как вы говорите) нет, только и есть ? 
> Единственное чего может не быть, это осознания.


нет, не кажется - "религиозных концессий" в природе не существует... попробуйте доказать обратное...

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> нет, не кажется - "религиозных концессий" в природе не существует... попробуйте доказать обратное...


Мы с вами, друг друга не так поняли ! То что у читающего текст (по тем или иным причинам), вместо кон*ф*ессии было написанно кон*ц*ессии не меняет суть сказанного ! Вы не обращаете внимание на суть, но замечаете что в ролике ошиблись буквой, неужели из общего текста, непонятно что речь идёт о конфессиях !?  :smilies: 
P.S: Я подумал сначала, что в сообщении #4, сказав - *при чём здесь то, чего нет.* Вы имели ввиду любовь !  :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Мы с вами, друг друга не так поняли ! То что у читающего текст (по тем или иным причинам), вместо кон*ф*ессии было написанно кон*ц*ессии не меняет суть сказанного ! Вы не обращаете внимание на суть, но замечаете что в ролике ошиблись буквой, неужели из общего текста, непонятно что речь идёт о конфессиях !? 
> P.S: Я подумал сначала, что в сообщении #4, сказав - *при чём здесь то, чего нет.* Вы имели ввиду любовь !


я слушал, что этот ведаман в инете говорил про сознание Кришны - этот человек находится в невежестве...

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> я слушал, что этот ведаман в инете говорил про сознание Кришны - этот человек находится в невежестве...


*Можно ссылку !?*  Что вы о его уровне развития знаете, чтобы утверждать что он в невежестве ?  :smilies:  Можно поинтересоваться. На чём вы основываетесь, причисляя его к невежде ? 
P.S. Есть хорошее правило общее для всех конфессий (и не только) как трезво видеть ситуацию:*нужно проявлять максимум здравомыслия, и минимум фанатизма*.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> *Можно ссылку !?*


ссылки нет у меня




> Что вы о его уровне развития знаете, чтобы утверждать что он в невежестве ?  Можно поинтересоваться. На чём вы основываетесь, причисляя его к невежде ?


на его словах, сказанных о сознании Кришны




> P.S. Есть хорошее правило общее для всех конфессий (и не только) как трезво видеть ситуацию:*нужно проявлять максимум здравомыслия, и минимум фанатизма*.


да, очень хорошее правило

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Очень жаль что вы не можете предоставить ссылку. Вспомните пожалуйста, что сказанное им, идёт в разрез с вашим пониманием о сознании Кришны ? Обоснуйте пожалуйста, с приведением взвешенных доводов, всех за и против !?
Надеюсь на конструктивный здравомыслящий диалог. Благодарю.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Очень жаль что вы не можете предоставить ссылку. Вспомните пожалуйста, что сказанное им, идёт в разрез с вашим пониманием о сознании Кришны ? Обоснуйте пожалуйста, с приведением взвешенных доводов, всех за и против !?
> Надеюсь на конструктивный здравомыслящий диалог. Благодарю.


Его учение противоречит существенным образом учению сознания Кришны, например, он утверждает, что единственное отличие Кришны от обычных живый существ в том, что у Него сохранилась память о предыдущих рождениях итд.
Вот ссылка
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulP6Ikm9aaA

С точки зрения Бхагавад-гиты - это конечно не так...

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> Его учение противоречит существенным образом учению сознания Кришны, например, он утверждает, что единственное отличие Кришны от обычных живый существ в том, что у Него сохранилась память о предыдущих рождениях итд.
> Вот ссылка
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulP6Ikm9aaA
> 
> С точки зрения Бхагавад-гиты - это конечно не так...


По моему вы ссылаетесь только на Бхагавад-гиту.
В ведах всё описано - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdKOF_BeqBw

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Что в Бхагавад-гите *дословно* Кришна  сказал Арджуне, о отличии Себя от Арджуны !?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Что в Бхагавад-гите *дословно* Кришна  сказал Арджуне, о отличии Себя от Арджуны !?


Дело не в этом, а в том, что со слов нашего друга - это единственно верное то, что Кришна сказал - остальное из Бхагавад-гиты можно всерьёз не принимать... исходя из этого можно определённо сказать, что товарищ серьёзно заблуждается.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> По моему вы ссылаетесь только на Бхагавад-гиту.
> В ведах всё описано - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdKOF_BeqBw


достаточно того, что мы принимаем Гиту...

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> достаточно того, что мы принимаем Гиту...


В Бхагавад-гите не описан путь эволюции Кришны ! По моему с этим нужно ознакомляться до изучения Гиты. Вы так не считаете ?

В Бхагавад-гите верно всё, но вы одно воспринимаете, а другое нет ! Вы видете в Бхагавад-гите противоречие одного с другим.В частности в том, что единственное различие Кришны с Арджуной, в том что Арджуна не помнит всех своих воплощений, а Кришна помнит все. Но у вас это входит в противоречие, со всей Бхагавад-гитой. Но в Бхагавад-гите никаких противоречий нет ! Противоречия в вашем уме, который не может увидеть целостную картину. О количестве воплощений, Кришны и Арджуны не идёт даже речи, и если бы память о всех воплощениях, была вскрыта у друга Кришны, Арджуны то о его могуществе можно было-бы только догадываться !
P.S: Не упускаете ли вы, то что Кришна в данном случае сравнивая себя с Арджуной, имеет ввиду неразрушимую основу (как Свою так и Арджуны) частицу Брахмана - живатму!?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В Бхагавад-гите не описан путь эволюции Кришны ! По моему с этим нужно ознакомляться до изучения Гиты. Вы так не считаете ?


нет, я так не считаю, поскольку подобной эволюции как таковой в природе не было...




> В Бхагавад-гите верно всё, но вы одно воспринимаете, а другое нет ! Вы видете в Бхагавад-гите противоречие одного с другим.
> 
> В частности в том, что единственное различие Кришны с Арджуной, в том что Арджуна не помнит всех своих воплощений, а Кришна помнит все. Но у вас это входит в противоречие, со всей Бхагавад-гитой. Но в Бхагавад-гите никаких противоречий нет ! Противоречия в вашем уме, который не может увидеть целостную картину. О количестве воплощений, Кришны и Арджуны не идёт даже речи, и если бы память о всех воплощениях, была вскрыта у друга Кришны, Арджуны то о его могуществе можно было-бы только догадываться !


Ваша весьма произвольная интерпретация содержания Бхагавад-гиты не соответствует содержанию самого этого произведения - Вы не понимаете ни его, ни того, что я тут пишу по поводу этого писания и очевидно Ведаман не может Вам помочь в разъяснении этих вопросов, поскольку сам заблуждается. Например, Вы пишите




> P.S: Не упускаете ли вы, то что Кришна в данном случае сравнивая себя с Арджуной, имеет ввиду неразрушимую основу (как Свою так и Арджуны) частицу Брахмана - живатму!?


Но Кришна в Гите настаивает на принципиальном отличии своей природы от природы дживатмы, которую Он однозначно превосходит - Он говорит об этом, например, следующее:

двАв имау пурушау локе
кшараш чАкшара эва ча
кшараХ сарвАни бхУтани
кУта-стхо 'кшара учйате

"Есть два типа живых существ: бренные и неизменные. В материальном мире каждое живое существо меняется, а обитатели духовного мира всегда остаются неизменными".

уттамаХ пурушас тв анйаХ
парамАтметй удАхритаХ
йо лока-трайам Авишйа
бибхартй авйайа ИшвараХ

"Помимо этих двух, существует также величайшая личность, Высшая Душа, Сам вечный Господь, который вошёл во все три мира и поддерживает их."

йасмАт кшарам атИто 'хам
акшарАд апи чоттамаХ
ато 'сми локе веде ча
пратхитаХ пурушоттамаХ

"Будучи трансцендентным и величайшим, Я выше всех - бренных и неизменных, и потому во всём мире и во всех Ведах Меня славят как Верховную Личность".

Б-г 15.16-18.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Более того, по поводу "неразуршимой основы - т.е. Брахмана" Кришна сам говорит в Бхагавад-гите, что именно Он является основой того самого Брахмана!!! а не наоборот...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

По поводу учения "об истинной Любви" Ведомана-Трехлебова приводим две ссылки:

1я - выссказвание о том.что Кришна-просто обыкновенная личность,как и мы http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3icaTYqKts
т.е. имеют место утверждения противоречащие вайшнавской сиддханте и учению Бхагавад-гиты в целом...

А вторая ссылка - вообще об откровенной лжи по отношению к основателю нашего Движения Шриле Прабхупаде http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqoy1K4Eaxg

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> По поводу учения "об истинной Любви" Ведомана-Трехлебова приводим две ссылки:
> 
> 1я - выссказвание о том.что Кришна-просто обыкновенная личность,как и мы http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3icaTYqKts
> т.е. имеют место утверждения противоречащие вайшнавской сиддханте и учению Бхагавад-гиты в целом...
> 
> А вторая ссылка - вообще об откровенной лжи по отношению к основателю нашего Движения Шриле Прабхупаде http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqoy1K4Eaxg


Я не согласен, ни с одной приведённой вами ссылкой ! С первой ссылкой несогласен, потому-что он говорит что *это описано в ведах*, но я таких вед не изучал поэтому утверждать что их нет, тоже не могу ! А со второй ссылкой, потому что это скорее всего какая-то, кем-то рассказанная глупая (преувеличенная) история *вообще недостойная должного внимания*.
P.S: Шри Кришна это пурнаватара Вишну, девятая аватара ! Как по вашему, появилась первая аватара Вишну (в облике Матсьяватары) ? А если не забывать что Бог един и множественнен а также многопроявлен, то выяснять это не имеет надобности.
*И ВООБЩЕ ЭТА ТЕМА ПОСВЯЩЕНА БОЖЕСТВЕННОЙ ЛЮБВИ, ПРОШУ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ ОТКЛОНЯТЬСЯ ОТ ТЕМЫ* 
Благодарю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Юра Яременко, вы не сделали никаких выводов после того как вас отключили на время. Здесь сайт гаудия-вайшнавов, которые опираются в своих доказательствах на бхакти-шастры. Вас могут опять отключить по той же причине. Вы проповедуете вещи, противоречащие вайшнавской сиддханте. В Шримад-Бхагаватам, Бхагавад-гите и Брахма-Самхите совершенно ясно говорится о том, что Кришна (Говинда) является источником ВСЕХ аватар, включая Маха-Вишну. Хотя онтологически Кришна и Вишну - это одна личность, с точки зрения расы Кришна выше. Поэтому именно Он является самым центром любовных отношений, что есть самая суть духовного мира и утверждения о том, что Бог - есть любовь. Трехлебов в нашу парампару не входит. Пожалуйста, примите это как очередное замечание. Если вы опять будете здесь распространять чуждые нам идеи, то вас отключат бессрочно.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> Юра Яременко, вы не сделали никаких выводов после того как вас отключили на время. Здесь сайт гаудия-вайшнавов, которые опираются в своих доказательствах на бхакти-шастры. Вас могут опять отключить по той же причине. Вы проповедуете вещи, противоречащие вайшнавской сиддханте. В Шримад-Бхагаватам, Бхагавад-гите и Брахма-Самхите совершенно ясно говорится о том, что Кришна (Говинда) является источником ВСЕХ аватар, включая Маха-Вишну. Хотя онтологически Кришна и Вишну - это одна личность, с точки зрения расы Кришна выше. Поэтому именно Он является самым центром любовных отношений, что есть самая суть духовного мира и утверждения о том, что Бог - есть любовь. Трехлебов в нашу парампару не входит. Пожалуйста, примите это как очередное замечание. Если вы опять будете здесь распространять чуждые нам идеи, то вас отключат бессрочно.


Hare Krishna Враджендра Кумар прабху. Своё возможное отключение, от вашего сайта Krishna.ru, я смогу только расценить, как отсутствие внятных объяснений и доводов. Чего вам опасаться, если с вами правда !?
Gurur Brahma Gurur Vishnu Gurur Devo Maheshwara Gurur saakshaat Parabrahma Tasmai Sri Gurave Namaha.
P.S: На всё воля всевышнего !

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Нам нечего опасаться. Положение Кришны ясно описано в вайшнавских шастрах: Бхагавад-Гита, Бхагавата-пурана, Брахма-самхита и т.д. Какие "внятные объяснения" вам нужны? Статус Кришны невозможно доказать или опровергнуть, т.к. Бога либо принимают, либо не принимают. Почему слова Трехлебова вам кажутся внятными, а слова вышеупомянутых писаний - невнятными? Просто у вас другие желания и потому вы принимаете другие источники в качестве авторитета. Спорить на эти темы бесполезно. Если вы принимаете саму концепцию гаудия-вайшнавизма, то все остальное - уже детали. Если вы не хотите принимать саму идею, то кто и что вам может доказать? Это будут бесконечные идеологические споры, которые только впустую отнимают время и портят отношения.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> *И ВООБЩЕ ЭТА ТЕМА ПОСВЯЩЕНА БОЖЕСТВЕННОЙ ЛЮБВИ, ПРОШУ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ ОТКЛОНЯТЬСЯ ОТ ТЕМЫ* 
> Благодарю.


в этом контексте я дал Вам здесь соответствующие разъяснения по поводу духовного положения Кришны - Вы ничего не пояснили по поводу них, устроили они Вас или нет...

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> в этом контексте я дал Вам здесь соответствующие разъяснения по поводу духовного положения Кришны - Вы ничего не пояснили по поводу них, устроили они Вас или нет...


Положение Кришны трансцендентально !

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> Почему слова Трехлебова вам кажутся внятными, а слова вышеупомянутых писаний - невнятными?


Откуда у вас такое заключение ? Оно в корне не верное.Прошу вас, не стоит мне приписывать недостойное отношение к священным писаниям. Моя позиция за здравомыслие, против фанатизма(не путать с премой). Я преклоняюсь перед преданностью, здравомыслящих чистых преданных. Но не разделяю догм. Так как Кришна вне всяких догм !
Hari Om Tat Sat.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Откуда у вас такое заключение ? Оно в корне не верное.Прошу вас, не стоит мне приписывать недостойное отношение к священным писаниям.
> Hari Om Tat Sat.


Боюсь, что Вы несколько искажаете свою собственную позицию - ниже цитата из Вашего личного сообщения, в связи с эти вопрослм - аналогию с костылями при любой натяжке к уважительному отношению присовокупить достаточно непросто...




> Вы похоже, не осознаёте, что все священные писания, это лишь костыли, которые нужны только до определённого этапа, тем кто не может идти без них !

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> Боюсь, что Вы несколько искажаете свою собственную позицию - ниже цитата из Вашего личного сообщения, в связи с эти вопрослм - аналогию с костылями при любой натяжке к уважительному отношению присовокупить достаточно непросто...


Вы видите то что хотите видеть (стараясь в чём-то меня уличить). Использовав данную аналогию, я не оскорблял писания (как вам по видимому показалось) ! А лишь пояснил их роль в жизни человека (то что они нужны для того, чтобы научиться обходиться без них). Но то что они (св. писания) необходимы, это очевидно. Также как и истинный духовный учитель, хочет чтобы его ученик, стал независим от него.
P.S: Мы отклоняемся от темы (Божественной Любви) вам так не кажется !?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы видите то что хотите видеть (стараясь в чём-то меня уличить). Использовав данную аналогию, я не оскорблял писания (как вам по видимому показалось) ! А лишь пояснил их роль в жизни человека (то что они нужны для того, чтобы научиться обходиться без них). Но то что они (св. писания) необходимы, это очевидно. Также как и истинный духовный учитель, хочет чтобы его ученик, стал независим от него.
> P.S: Мы отклоняемся от темы (Божественной Любви) вам так не кажется !?


согласно учению гаудия-вайшнавов роль писаний в духовной жизни принципиально иная, нежели описываете Вы - они содержат Божественное знание и описание деяний Верховного Господа, которые особенно становятся понятными и привлекательными для тех, кто уже достиг подлинного освобождения, занявшись чистым преданным служением Личности Бога, а не играют роль костылей, которые таким личностям следует отбрасывать... Ваше описание "уровня освобождения" скорее характеризует поведение заблуждающихся и обманщиков, которые не способны к занятию чистым любовным служением, отвергая знания о Шри Бхагаване в угоду различным имперсональным ложным концепциям...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Положение Кришны трансцендентально !


понимать это можно совершенно различным образом - что и доказывает приведённый выше диалог между нами

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> Ваше описание "уровня освобождения" скорее характеризует поведение заблуждающихся и обманщиков, которые не способны к занятию чистым любовным служением, отвергая знания о Шри Бхагаване в угоду различным имперсональным ложным концепциям...


Похоже вы разговариваете со своим представлением обо мне, а не со мной. Поясните мне пожалуйста, о каком вы описании (и какого) "уровня освобождения" вообще говорите !? На каком основании, вы делаете такие заключения - как *не способны к занятию чистым любовным служением* ит.п. включая навешивание ярлыка имперсонализма и отвергание знания о Шри Кришне ? Откуда вы это всё берёте, объясните ?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Похоже вы разговариваете со своим представлением обо мне, а не со мной. Поясните мне пожалуйста, о каком вы описании (и какого) "уровня освобождения" вообще говорите !? На каком основании, вы делаете такие заключения - как *не способны к занятию чистым любовным служением* ит.п. включая навешивание ярлыка имперсонализма и отвергание знания о Шри Кришне ? Откуда вы это всё берёте, объясните ?



Вот Ваши цитаты, которые оправдывают моё послание Вам:




> В Бхагавад-гите не описан путь эволюции Кришны ! По моему с этим нужно ознакомляться до изучения Гиты. Вы так не считаете ?





> Не упускаете ли вы, то что Кришна в данном случае сравнивая себя с Арджуной, имеет ввиду неразрушимую основу (как Свою так и Арджуны) частицу Брахмана - живатму!?





> Научитесь смотреть на писания, критическим взглядом





> Похоже вы держитесь за догмы, так как если их отнять у вас, то у вас ничего не останется !?



Наконец, вот ссылка, которую Вы приводите в подтверждение своих взглядов





> По моему вы ссылаетесь только на Бхагавад-гиту.
> В ведах всё описано - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdKOF_BeqBw


здесь в самом начале Ведаман прямо отрицает положение вайшнавской сиддханты о том, что Кришна - Верховное Божество... о чём дальше можно ещё продолжать разговаривать?

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Он не отрицает того, что в вайшнавских писаниях, а доказывает что в ведах описываются события, более полно (так как изучает их).
Вы так рьяно доказываете мне, каковы мои взгляды (говоря мне - Наконец, вот ссылка, которую Вы приводите в подтверждение своих взглядов). Что складывается такое впечатление, что вы возомнили что знаете каковы мои взгляды ! Но я должен донести до вашего сведения, что вы не можете знать мои взгляды, но можете считать что знаете их, чем вы к сожалению и занимаетесь. Мои взгляды - это *единство и любовь*.
P.S: Вы приводите *мои* цитаты, которые оправдывают *ваши* действия. В сообщении #32 Я вас попросил обьяснить то что вы утверждаете, но вы говорите всё подряд, и потом уклоняетесь от ответственности за сказанное !

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Юра, пожалуйста, прекратите демагогию. Если вы принимаете Веды, то должны принимать и ведический путь познания - Шри Гуру-парампара. Вы не находитесь в гуру-парампаре и потому не можете иметь правильного понимания Вед, что вы и демонстрируете в каждом своем посте. Если вы предпочитаете позицию Трехлебова - это ваш выбор, но не надо все это на Кришна.ру писать. У сторонников "русских вед" есть свои интернет-ресурсы.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Он не отрицает того, что в вайшнавских писаниях, а доказывает что в ведах описываются события, более полно (так как изучает их).


Вайшнавы веды тоже изучают - они просто дают иную интерпретацию их, в отличие от Трехлебова не рассказывают про эволюцию Кришны и прочей ерунде...




> Вы так рьяно доказываете мне, каковы мои взгляды (говоря мне - Наконец, вот ссылка, которую Вы приводите в подтверждение своих взглядов). Что складывается такое впечатление, что вы возомнили что знаете каковы мои взгляды ! Но я должен донести до вашего сведения, что вы не можете знать мои взгляды, но можете считать что знаете их, чем вы к сожалению и занимаетесь. Мои взгляды - это *единство и любовь*.
> P.S: Вы приводите *мои* цитаты, которые оправдывают *ваши* действия. В сообщении #32 Я вас попросил обьяснить то что вы утверждаете, но вы говорите всё подряд, и потом уклоняетесь от ответственности за сказанное !


Юрий, обычно люди в диалоге - нормальные люди - аргументируют свою собственную позицию определёнными утверждениями, цитатами итд... Это значит, что для согласия, уточнения, отсылки Вашей позиции я обращаюсь к Вашим высказываниям - своей позиции - к своим высказываниям, выше я сослался на Ваши высказывания - именно они стали основанием для моих оценок по Вашему адресу, которые Вам так не понравились, что похоже поколебали у Вас чувство "единства и любви", о котором Вы здесь пытаетесь регулярно говорить, писать... В чём именно я был не прав на Ваш взгляд, я не совсем понял.
По теме я могу также добавить, что Вы указали - и я это процитировал, что Брахман является основой бытия в т.ч. Кришны, не говоря уже о том, что охарактеризовали его сущность как дживатму - эти взгляды противоречат текстам Бхагавад-гиты - некоторые тексты, опровергающие эти утверждения я приводил ещё ранее - более того, носителями схожих с транслированными Вами мнений и являются как раз имперсоналисты, почему я выше и охарактеризовал таким образом Ваши высказывания...

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> Юра, пожалуйста, прекратите демагогию. Если вы принимаете Веды, то должны принимать и ведический путь познания - Шри Гуру-парампара. Вы не находитесь в гуру-парампаре и потому не можете иметь правильного понимания Вед, что вы и демонстрируете в каждом своем посте. Если вы предпочитаете позицию Трехлебова - это ваш выбор, но не надо все это на Кришна.ру писать. У сторонников "русских вед" есть свои интернет-ресурсы.


Враджендра Кумар прабху, прискорбно что вы за меня решили что я принимаю позицию Трехлебова. Но дело не в том что я принимаю позицию Трехлебова, а в том что я лишь пытаюсь разобраться, и хочу выслушать ваши аргументы по поводу сказанного Трехлебовым (но их нет, по видимому). Мне кажется не совсем правильно разделять веды, на русские и не русские, так как веды имеют целостную структуру, веды не могут противоречить "другим" ведам. Или я в этом ошибаюсь!?


P.S: *Mahottsava Gauranga* к вашему сведению, я никогда не отрицал Кришну.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Враджендра Кумар прабху, прискорбно что вы за меня решили что я принимаю позицию Трехлебова.


Если вы ссылаетесь на него, значит, принимаете его позицию. Иначе зачем ссылаться на него?




> хочу выслушать ваши аргументы по поводу сказанного Трехлебовым (но их нет, по видимому).


Это мне нужно слушать Трехлебова, а потом писать свои аргументы по поводу услышанного. Вы наверно думаете, что я очень свободный человек, которому нечего делать, кроме как слушать людей, говорящих от себя, а не от имени парампары. Я очень занятой человек, позиция Трехлебова мне известна, я с ней не согласен, т.к. она противречит учению парампары гаудия-вайшнавов. Писать свои комменарии по поводу Трехлебова я не собираюсь, т.к. очень ценю свое время и не намерен его тратить на пустые вещи.




> Мне кажется не совсем правильно разделять веды, на русские и не русские, так как веды имеют целостную структуру, веды не могут противоречить "другим" ведам. Или я в этом ошибаюсь!?


Да, Веда одна, но кто ввел это понятие про "русские" или "славянские веды"? Это не я, а Трехлебов и его единомышленники. Вот вы им это объясните, что нет индийских и русских Вед.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> P.S: *Mahottsava Gauranga* к вашему сведению, я никогда не отрицал Кришну.


это можно делать по разному, например, считать Его проявлением Брахмана, или воспринимать Его как великую историческую личность - но и то и другое будет по сути фактом Его отрицания...

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> это можно делать по разному, например, считать Его проявлением Брахмана, или воспринимать Его как великую историческую личность - но и то и другое будет по сути фактом Его отрицания...


Прошу прощения, но вы мне опять навязываете своё мнение, о моём мнении.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> Если вы ссылаетесь на него, значит, принимаете его позицию. Иначе зачем ссылаться на него?
> 
> 
> Это мне нужно слушать Трехлебова, а потом писать свои аргументы по поводу услышанного. Вы наверно думаете, что я очень свободный человек, которому нечего делать, кроме как слушать людей, говорящих от себя, а не от имени парампары. Я очень занятой человек, позиция Трехлебова мне известна, я с ней не согласен, т.к. она противречит учению парампары гаудия-вайшнавов. Писать свои комменарии по поводу Трехлебова я не собираюсь, т.к. очень ценю свое время и не намерен его тратить на пустые вещи.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Да, Веда одна, но кто ввел это понятие про "русские" или "славянские веды"? Это не я, а Трехлебов и его единомышленники. Вот вы им это объясните, что нет индийских и русских Вед.


А разве("русские" или "славянские веды") это не просто определение (наименование) !? Я ценю ваше время, и не хотелось бы что бы оно, было использовано не с той пользой, с которой могло бы.

В буддистском монастыре Тьянгбоче Трехлебов встретился со своим духовным Учителем - Верховным Инкарнационным Ламой Непала - Нгаванг Тензинг Джангбо. После проведения обряда инициации Алексей Васильевич получил имя (сан) Галцзин-лама. От Учителя он получил наказ, ставший смыслом всей его последующей жизни - направить свою деятельность на духовное возрождение России. 
P.S: Я сам не сторонник подобных дискуссий.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Прошу прощения, но вы мне опять навязываете своё мнение, о моём мнении.


Почему же Вы прямо говорили об этом - вот Ваша цитата, где Вы именно такой видите природу Шри Кришны:




> P.S: Не упускаете ли вы, то что Кришна в данном случае сравнивая себя с Арджуной, имеет ввиду неразрушимую основу (как Свою так и Арджуны) частицу Брахмана - живатму!?


или Вы теперь отказываетесь от этих своих слов?

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> Почему же Вы прямо говорили об этом - вот Ваша цитата, где Вы именно такой видите природу Шри Кришны:
> 
> 
> 
> или Вы теперь отказываетесь от этих своих слов?


Я не от чего, не отказываюсь. Просто вы это понимаете по своему (так как вам удобно). Шри Кришна указывает лишь на ту часть природы, которая идентична. И познание этой природы, у Кришны и Арджуны, крайне различны.
P.S: По всему видимому, вы задались какой то навязчивой идеей доказать мне что-то ! Лучше не тратьте в пустую время, поддаваясь на эгоистичные уловки своего ума, а займитесь преданным служением или изучением писаний (это пойдёт вам во благо, а следовательно и всем).

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я не от чего, не отказываюсь. Просто вы это понимаете по своему (так как вам удобно). Шри Кришна указывает лишь на ту часть природы, которая идентична. И познание этой природы, у Кришны и Арджуны, крайне различны.


В среде вайшнавов подобные глубокие духовные и философские вопросы ПРИНЯТО разрешать не просто посредством высказывания различных мнений, сколько основываясь на бхакти-шастрах - ведических писаний, посвящённых описанию природы Бога и служения Ему. Для этого делаются соответствующие ссылки на них. Здесь Вы приводите какие-то утверждения, которые выглядят как несколько неконкретные и некорректные либо могут быть неоднозначно поняты - кроме того, нет соответствующих ссылок на шастры, которые могли бы подтверждать Ваши высказывания, из-за чего к Вашим высказываниям возникает некоторое недоверие... т.е. когда речь идёт о постижении науки о Боге на серьёзном высоком уровне духовной практики вопросы, относящиеся к этой сфере типа "нравится/не нравится" или "удобно/не удобно" - отходят на второй план...





> P.S: По всему видимому, вы задались какой то навязчивой идеей доказать мне что-то ! Лучше не тратьте в пустую время, поддаваясь на эгоистичные уловки своего ума, а займитесь преданным служением или изучением писаний (это пойдёт вам во благо, а следовательно и всем).


Дорогой друг. Я бы настоятельно посоветовал Вам, если Вы желаете продолжать общаться на этом Форуме, перестать заниматься троллингом и начать вести предметный и корректный диалог. Со своей стороны я стараюсь вести себя корректно - я взял ВАШУ фразу, в которой Вы определённым образом характеризуете духовную природу Шри Кришны - приравнивая её к природе Арджуны и характеризуя её как дживатму, и показал, что это утверждение ПРОТИВОРЕЧИТ учению сознания Кришны. Если Вы не согласны с этим, у Вас есть возможность аргументировано оспорить эту позицию, приводя философские аргументы, ссылаясь на ведические писания итд. Либо просто согласитесь с тем, что Вы высказались ошибочно по этому вопросу в прошлом и проявите заинтересованность в том, чтобы лучше понять учение сознания Кришны.
Если вместо подобного аргументированного обсуждения Вы продолжите кидаться обвинениями в адрес собеседников либо будете стремиться давать им наставления, о которых Вас тут не просят, поскольку сомневаются в Вашей духовной компетенции и, соответственно, способности подобные наставления давать, то Вам придётся этот диалог здесь прекратить.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Живатма (Рун. Джива Ат-Ма) - это индивидуальная само светящаяся частица изначального света, которая лежит вне Времени и Пространства (Вне Меры). Она есть Вечная, Изначальная, и Блаженная. (Сат, Чит, Ананда). Её невозможно уничтожить, она Бессмертна, и не уничтожается тогда, когда умирает любое тело. *Живатма находится в Непостижимом Единстве и Различии (Ачинтья Абхеда Бхеда Таттва) с Абсолютным Источником Всего (Брахманом)* , за счёт которого в Майе (Отождествлении) она проявляется как множественный аспект (Двайта), а в Естественном Состоянии (Разотождествление) она проявляется как Единосущная или (Адвайта). Любое описание поведения Живатмы с точки зрения Ума, оперирующего измерением ограничены, так как её поведение неописуемо с точки зрения ограничений.

А какое определение живатмы вы имели ввиду, я не знаю. Но оно явно у вас, не полное.

P.S: К сожалению вы за собой не замечаете как вы, явно опираетесь на самомнение, обобщая его (тем самым стараясь сделать его весомым).

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> Вы продолжите кидаться обвинениями в адрес собеседников либо будете стремиться давать им наставления, о которых Вас тут не просят, поскольку сомневаются в Вашей духовной компетенции и, соответственно, способности подобные наставления давать, то Вам придётся этот диалог здесь прекратить.


Я никому никаких наставлений не давал, а лишь посоветовал вам использовать своё время на преданное служение или изучение писаний (простите но, какая для этого нужна компетенция), вместо полемических нападок в мой адрес.
Я не знаю кто вас (и в чём) обвинил ?
P.S: Если то что я пишу, у вас вызывает сомнения, то незачем входить со мной в дискуссию ! Это будет очень разумно, с вашей стороны.
Om Shanti Shanti Shanti.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> P.S: К сожалению вы за собой не замечаете как вы, явно опираетесь на самомнение, обобщая его (тем самым стараясь сделать его весомым).


Юра, Махоттсава Гауранга прабху как раз объяснял Вам понимание гаудия-вайшнавов, данное в священных писаниях. Вы же приводите цитаты без указания источника, либо пишете свое понимание. Причем все это подается в категоричной манере, не терпящей возражений. Вам выносится последнее предупреждение. Затем последует бан.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> Юра, Махоттсава Гауранга прабху как раз объяснял Вам понимание гаудия-вайшнавов, данное в священных писаниях. Вы же приводите цитаты без указания источника, либо пишете свое понимание. Причем все это подается в категоричной манере, не терпящей возражений. Вам выносится последнее предупреждение. Затем последует бан.


Если на вашем сайте без разбора на легке, Mahottsava Gauranga, объявляет что Трехлебов (имеющий сан Галцзин-лама) в невежестве. Который от своего духовного учителя получил наказ, ставший смыслом всей его последующей жизни - направить свою деятельность на духовное возрождение России. И его здесь (на вашем сайте), называют прибывающим в невежестве. На вашем сайте, мне было интересно только мнение Враджендра Кумара прабху, больше я не с кем не успел поговорить.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А какое определение живатмы вы имели ввиду, я не знаю. Но оно явно у вас, не полное.


Явно, Вы этого знать не способны... :mig: 




> P.S: К сожалению вы за собой не замечаете как вы, явно опираетесь на самомнение, обобщая его (тем самым стараясь сделать его весомым).



Вы меня обвиняете в самомнении, но Вы сами ПОЛНОСТЬЮ проигнорировали мой ответ № 18 в этой теме, где я на основе *процитированных там текстов Бхагавад-гиты*, показал ошибочность Вашей позиции и позиции господина Трехлебова по вопросу понимания духовной природы Шри Кришны, его различий с дживатмой живого существа итд. Причём здесь моё самомнение? я основываюсь в своих утверждениях только на процитированных выше словах Шри Кришны... ничего личного... :cool:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Живатма (Рун. Джива Ат-Ма) - это индивидуальная само светящаяся частица изначального света, которая лежит вне Времени и Пространства (Вне Меры). Она есть Вечная, Изначальная, и Блаженная. (Сат, Чит, Ананда). Её невозможно уничтожить, она Бессмертна, и не уничтожается тогда, когда умирает любое тело. Живатма находится в Непостижимом Единстве и Различии (Ачинтья Абхеда Бхеда Таттва) с Абсолютным Источником Всего (Брахманом) , за счёт которого в Майе (Отождествлении) она проявляется как множественный аспект (Двайта), а в Естественном Состоянии (Разотождествление) она проявляется как Единосущная или (Адвайта). Любое описание поведения Живатмы с точки зрения Ума, оперирующего измерением ограничены, так как её поведение неописуемо с точки зрения ограничений.


типичная майавада - представление о Боге как безличном Абсолюте, точнее о том, что безличный абсолютный Брахман есть источник всего в том числе личных форм Бога - по этому поводу Кришна весьма нелестно даёт свои следующие оценки:

авйактам вйактим Апаннам
манйанте мАм абуддхайаХ
парам бхАвам аджАнанто
мамАвйайам ануттамам

"*Люди, лишённые разума и не знающие Меня таким, какой Я есть, считают, что Я, Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна, раньше не был личностью, а теперь стал ею. Из-за скудости своих познаний они не понимают, что Я обладаю высшей природой, абсолютной и нетленной*".

Бхагавад-гита. 7.24

Не просто так я называю таких как Трехлёбов невеждами - Кришна их такими называет, я просто повторяю за Ним это...  :smilies:

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Mahottsava Gauranga поймите наконец то, что верховная личность Шри Кришны *трансцендентальна !* Это не только те понятия и образ, что присутствует в вашем воображении ! Бог - это Бхагаван а также Параматма и Брахман (И не только, так как он трансцендентален). 
P.S: Если вам просто доставляет наслаждение вступать со мной в спор, то прошу меня простить. Я на ваши провокации не стану отвечать.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Юра, провокации здесь устраиваете вы, а Махоттсава Гауранга прабху совершенно адекватно и логично пытается вам объяснить элементарные вещи. Трехлебов нам не учитель хоть с десятью инициациями, т.к. он не находится в нашей парампаре имеет иные понятия о Боге. Вам САМОЕ ПОСЛЕДНЕЕ предупреждение.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Mahottsava Gauranga поймите наконец то, что верховная личность Шри Кришны *трансцендентальна !*  Бог - это Бхагаван а также Параматма и Брахман (И не только, так как он трансцендентален).


я нигде здесь не отрицаю духовную, трансцендентную природу Шри Кришны, на этом знании основаны все мои предыдущие постинги, я просто уточняю её трансцендентные характеристики, цитируя здесь Бхагавад-гиту, давая Вам информацией, которой Вы не располагаете...




> Это не только те понятия и образ, что присутствует в вашем воображении !


Похоже Вы подобными заявлениями хотите меня уязвить - но как быть если я свои утверждения подкрепляю ссылками на КОНКРЕТНЫЕ тексты ведических писаний, а Вы - нет... кто из нас пишет отсебятину - если Вы в силу своей предвзятости не можете этого понять, думаю читателю диалога разобраться в этом будет проще...




> P.S: Если вам просто доставляет наслаждение вступать со мной в спор, то прошу меня простить. Я на ваши провокации не стану отвечать.


я спорю с Вами не ради спора - Вы настаиваете в своих письмах на некоем специфическом понимании духовной природы Бога, - ссылаясь на Бхагавад-гиту, я пытаюсь показать, что Ваше понимание не соответствует содержанию и выводам Бхагавад-гиты... как я уже говорил - "ничего личного"...  :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Преданные пишут, что: Вот ссылка где Трехлебов-Ведаман говорит о компетентности Вьясадевы http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=eW63qCX4ZGo Следовательно,записангный им Шримад Бхагаватам в его представлении есть-автортетный трактат.И в Шримад Бхагаватам в 1м же тексте говорится,что.........О мой Господь Шри Кришна, сын Васудевы, о всепроникающая Личность Бога, я почтительно склоняюсь перед Тобой. Я медитирую на Господа Шри Кришну, ибо Он является Абсолютной Истиной и изначальной причиной всех причин созидания, сохранения и разрушения проявленных вселенных. Прямо и косвенно Он сознает все проявления и независим, ибо не существует иной причины, кроме Него. Именно Он вначале вложил ведическое знание в сердце Брахмаджи, первого живого существа. Даже великие мудрецы и полубоги введены Им в заблуждение, подобно тому, как человека сбивает с толку обманчивый образ воды в огне или суши на воде. Лишь благодаря Ему материальные вселенные, временно проявленные взаимодействием трех гун природы, кажутся истинными, хотя в действительности они нереальны. Поэтому я медитирую на Него, Господа Шри Кришну, вечно пребывающего в трансцендентной обители, которая всегда свободна от иллюзорных образов материального мира. Я медитирую на Него, ибо Он - Абсолютная Истина.

Даже с точки зрения Трехлебова надо бы сперва Шримад Бхагаватам изучить.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> Юра, провокации здесь устраиваете вы, а Махоттсава Гауранга прабху совершенно адекватно и логично пытается вам объяснить элементарные вещи. Трехлебов нам не учитель хоть с десятью инициациями, т.к. он не находится в нашей парампаре имеет иные понятия о Боге. Вам САМОЕ ПОСЛЕДНЕЕ предупреждение.


Во всей этой теме - "Истинное учение о ЛЮБВИ !". Я не услышал ни от кого ничего о ЛЮБВИ, кроме нападок в мой адрес. И это для меня, очень удивительно.
Уже с поста #2, видно как Махоттсава Гауранга прабху просматривая ролик о божественной любви "Учение Иисуса Христа", замечает не суть сказанного, а только детали. То на что настроен психологически. И пошло поехало !

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Во всей этой теме - "Истинное учение о ЛЮБВИ !". Я не услышал ни от кого ничего о ЛЮБВИ, кроме нападок в мой адрес. И это для меня, очень удивительно.
> Уже с поста #2, видно как Махоттсава Гауранга прабху просматривая ролик о божественной любви "Учение Иисуса Христа", замечает не суть сказанного, а только детали. То на что настроен психологически. И пошло поехало !


если говорить по Вашим ссылкам из заглавного сообщения - по первой ссылке расположен весьма короткий ролик - около 1,5 минут - но там особо тоже о Божественной любви ничего не говорится - говорится о том, что учение Христа искажено Церковью итд. Второй ролик более продолжительный, содержит собственно определённые тексты - но могли бы Вы разъяснить его источник - в начале ролика сказано - найдены некие тексты, они расшифрованы некими специалистами - всё очень туманно и неясно - не могли бы Вы дать более конкретную инфо - что за тексты и кем именно они расшифровывались?

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

> если говорить по Вашим ссылкам из заглавного сообщения - по первой ссылке расположен весьма короткий ролик - около 1,5 минут - но там особо тоже о Божественной любви ничего не говорится - говорится о том, что учение Христа искажено Церковью итд. Второй ролик более продолжительный, содержит собственно определённые тексты - но могли бы Вы разъяснить его источник - в начале ролика сказано - найдены некие тексты, они расшифрованы некими специалистами - всё очень туманно и неясно - не могли бы Вы дать более конкретную инфо - что за тексты и кем именно они расшифровывались?


Намного важнее, резонирует ли в вас что-то, на эту информацию !? Если не резонирует, то отбросьте её ! Как и любую информацию которая не откликается в сердце ! Если вы будете оперировать только умом, то ваше духовное развитие очень затормозиться.Ориентируйтесь сперва, на отклик в душе, чем на авторитетность.

Это - Квинтэссенция учения Иисуса Христа. Истинное Учение Христа, восстановленное по Священным
Писаниям и сохранившимся Священным Преданиям.  *Это учение составлено, благодаря уникальной работе современных специалистов,
сумевших  соединить между собой и
расставить в логической последовательности лучшие мысли и высказывания Иисуса,
сегодня Его слова впервые зазвучали как живое, 
цельное,  а главное доступное и
понятное Учение.* 

http://via-midgard.info/news/video/1...sa-xrista.html

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Намного важнее, резонирует ли в вас что-то, на эту информацию !? Если не резонирует, то отбросьте её ! Как и любую информацию которая не откликается в сердце ! Если вы будете оперировать только умом, то ваше духовное развитие очень затормозиться.Ориентируйтесь сперва, на отклик в душе, чем на авторитетность.
> 
> Это - Квинтэссенция учения Иисуса Христа. Истинное Учение Христа, восстановленное по Священным
> Писаниям и сохранившимся Священным Преданиям.  *Это учение составлено, благодаря уникальной работе современных специалистов,
> сумевших  соединить между собой и
> расставить в логической последовательности лучшие мысли и высказывания Иисуса,
> сегодня Его слова впервые зазвучали как живое, 
> цельное,  а главное доступное и
> понятное Учение.* 
> ...


Ссылка не работает, очень жаль, что Вы не желаете отвечать на мои вопросы.

----------

